# Does your dog get bumps????



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

I dont know how many of you this may help.But i have posted else where and no one gave a poop! I recently had gottena a pitbull who is almost a year old. Well We noticed she had some little bald spots on her along with bumps that looked like big pimples. my husband said that it might be mange. Well we could not have been more wrong! I went through shaveing her fur off to applying a mange medication and all it did was make it worse and give her hot spots all over. so i read a couple of things that pointed to a food allergery. So i changed her food and bought her a hypo-allergenic medicated dog shampoo and gave her benedryl. Well it has been a week and bumps are almost gone. Thank god! I felt so bad for her because all she would do is itch and scratch and wine and cry. Im not saying that just because it helped my dog it will help yours but maybe it will give some insight to whats really wrong with you dog. I am no vet but if it wern't for the internet i would have spent alot of money just to find out that it was her food!


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

We definitely do get this from time to time. Jaymo's 13 1/2 months. Haven't tried the benadryl yet but we do use a special oatmeal shampoo.


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

can it be fleas ....scratch...


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

My dog got an allergic reaction like this from eating something. We weren't sure what it was so we left it alone. He scratched and within 3 days they were infected and really nasty with puss and stuff. I was totally freaked out I evewn started looking for bite marks of an insect or snake I really didn's know. Took him to the vet we spent $90 on a pinnicillan (?) shot and a cream they put on cow udders called Hecticin K and that was it. Did I mention I had all those things at home already.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

keelahsMOM said:


> I dont know how many of you this may help.But i have posted else where and no one gave a poop! I recently had gottena a pitbull who is almost a year old. Well We noticed she had some little bald spots on her along with bumps that looked like big pimples. my husband said that it might be mange. Well we could not have been more wrong! I went through shaveing her fur off to applying a mange medication and all it did was make it worse and give her hot spots all over. so i read a couple of things that pointed to a food allergery. So i changed her food and bought her a hypo-allergenic medicated dog shampoo and gave her benedryl. Well it has been a week and bumps are almost gone. Thank god! I felt so bad for her because all she would do is itch and scratch and wine and cry. Im not saying that just because it helped my dog it will help yours but maybe it will give some insight to whats really wrong with you dog. I am no vet but if it wern't for the internet i would have spent alot of money just to find out that it was her food!


Sorry you didn't get any answers to your dog's problems when you 1st posted about them. It may not have been that no one gave a poop, it's just that these things are hard to diagnose over the internet and it's best to have a vet. diagnose them most of the time because of the uncertainty. The reason is that bumps can be a number of different things....mange, fleas, a number of different allergies, a number of other skin conditions, etc....

Thank you for posting your experience. Yeah, if people feel things aren't serious enough at the time to warrant a vet. visit, it can be good to start small with soaks in medicated baths (a good basic medi. shampoo) and a change of food to a good brand (free of fillers, grains, by products, etc....) to see if that works. If your dog is totally miserable and not getting any relief from these things though, it's best to take your dog to the vet. I know it can be really aggravating, especially with the high prices vets charge these days and a failing economy leaving holes in people's pocket books, when you shell out a lot of $$ just to find out it was something simple you could've taken care of on your own, but it's better to be safe then sorry in some cases.

So glad to hear you found the solution to your girl's problem though and that she is doing better and hope she continues to !


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 17, 2008)

glad to hear your dog is feeling better... and i'm glad it isn't mange (nasty thing -- both demodectic and sarcoptic)

my dogs gets bumps on her just from rolling around in the grass.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Try NU STOCK, if it is slight bit of mange or just a skin infection this will clear it up. If not that you might start to look at food or allergies. I can't even tell sometimes when I see it face to face, skin is probably the hardest thing to classify. I would go NU STOCK. This is why most dogs receive garlic decently often, it is awesome fungus fighter, most bumps and what nots like that are small infections or sometime of fungus. Oatmeal is another good skin soother, especially on hot spots, takes away the swelling and redness of the area.


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

well i know it's not flea's because she was treated for that and she has no fur.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

shadowgames said:


> Try NU STOCK, if it is slight bit of mange or just a skin infection this will clear it up. If not that you might start to look at food or allergies. I can't even tell sometimes when I see it face to face, skin is probably the hardest thing to classify. I would go NU STOCK. This is why most dogs receive garlic decently often, it is awesome fungus fighter, most bumps and what nots like that are small infections or sometime of fungus. Oatmeal is another good skin soother, especially on hot spots, takes away the swelling and redness of the area.


I'm not trying to hijack this thread, but I've never used Nu Stock before. I was just at the feed store where we get our dog's food and picked up some Nu Stock and something told me to buy it, but I didn't listen to that little voice. I'm a groomer and see a lot of dogs with skin problems. I'd like to recommend it to clients if it works as good as you say. I think it said it helps to grow the coat back in, have you found that to be true?


----------

